# Clear Buckets



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Just come back from B&Q (Cheap white emulsion for the new garage) when I came across these great clear 12 litre buckets for only £2.48 each. To be honest my 5 year old daughter spotted them in the vacuum and cleaners section. (I bought her some sweets  )

They have blue handles and pouring spouts on both sides with hand holders underneath for easy pouring away of the water etc.

They also have marks on the inside, one side for gallons and one side for Litres. Don't know if they take a grit guard not measured the bottom yet, but they were great value and i've been after some clear buckets for ages.

Thanks
Dave :wave:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Now thats a great find, and so cheap! Well done little miss :thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

nice find. Don't think you'll get a gg in the bottom of that though.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

matt said:


> Now thats a great find, and so cheap! Well done little miss :thumb:


Yes i'm proud of her, may need to go back and get some more, just in case. :lol:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bugger was in B&Q earlier getting a new hose connector, have to go back tomorrow now.
If anybody clears out the Stevenage branch before tomorrow evening I'll kill them


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

woopwoop, they're perfect


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you mind if I take your daughter for a walk round the park and see if she can spot any money lying around? :lol:

Absolute bargain matey!


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> Do you mind if I take your daughter for a walk round the park and see if she can spot any money lying around? :lol:
> 
> Absolute bargain matey!


I will definately be taking her with me in the future to B&Q and all other car/detailing shops. She has earned a load of sweets and goodies.

They are perfect buckets apart from maybe a grit guard although this may sit on the lip near the bottom before the bucket goes narrow. I don't have one so don't know how wide they are.


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice find, might have to pop in and have a look. Morrisons do something similar, but its a mop bucket. Still same volume and clear for about £3 i think.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome find!! Am on my way now! lol


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome find!! Am on my way now! lol


I'm off to get a couple more tonight, can't beat afew spares 

Does anyone know how wide a grit guard is?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just bagged me a set, nice one!


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

CPU said:


> I'm off to get a couple more tonight, can't beat afew spares
> 
> Does anyone know how wide a grit guard is?


Just measured mine and they are 26.5cm wide!

They are from Elite by the way! :thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> Just measured mine and they are 26.5cm wide!
> 
> They are from Elite by the way! :thumb:


i will measure them and see if they fit guys


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

let us know mate!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Its all lies!!!! lol.

I went to B&Q and they didnt have any, and never did! Even the floor staff had no idea what i was going on about.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Product Features

Width (mm): 294 
Height (mm): 299 
Length (mm): 328 
Capacity (Litres): 12 
Brand: B&Q 
Warranty/guarantee: Guarantee 
Warranty/guarantee details: This product has been made to B&Q's high quality standards. Complete satisfaction or your money back. 
Material: Polypropylene 
Product Type: Cleaning Supplies

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...refview=search&ts=1215611353256&isSearch=true


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I just found that on there site mate, cheers though.

We obviously have the CRAP store here in Lancaster!


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> I just found that on there site mate, cheers though.
> 
> We obviously have the CRAP store here in Lancaster!


I just clicked on Product Availability for Lancaster and it say's "In Stock"

Maybe worth having a good look in a couple of day's as I think these must be new to B&Q cause I have been looking for months and often look in B&Q just in case they decided to get some.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

lee. said:


> I just clicked on Product Availability for Lancaster and it say's "In Stock"
> 
> Maybe worth having a good look in a couple of day's as I think these must be new to B&Q cause I have been looking for months and often look in B&Q just in case they decided to get some.


Ah i see, lol.

Will probably do that mate. :thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Ah i see, lol.
> 
> Will probably do that mate. :thumb:


Matrixguy,

Don't know what part of lancashire you are in, but if you are not too far away, B&Q in Altrincham, cheshire have loads :lol:

If anybody is also near Leicester my mate has also got 3 from B&Q today.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> let us know mate!


22.5cm at the bottom, don't know if you can get smaller grit guards


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Got some of these; they don't seem to be available from all stores but their website lists which have stock. 

If anyone starts a 'which is the best bucket' thread..


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Brilliant find. I got 3 myself last night and looking forward using this compared to the old black bucket 

:thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Great find mate ive been looking for some clear ones for ages myself. 

I just told the Mrs that im going to get some at weekend. Her reply was your a freak, do clear buckets wash the car better than the black ones you bought last weekend ! 

She's got a point lol who cares still getting them anyway :wave::wave:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

CPU said:


> Matrixguy,
> 
> Don't know what part of lancashire you are in, but if you are not too far away, B&Q in Altrincham, cheshire have loads :lol:
> 
> If anybody is also near Leicester my mate has also got 3 from B&Q today.


Thats about 1.5 hours away mate, i think thats abit too far for some buckets, :lol: well, maybe! lmao


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

why are clear buckets so great ?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> why are clear buckets so great ?


They look nicer, lol.

It's far more easier to see when the water is dirty in clear buckets. :thumb:


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

e60mad said:


> nice find. Don't think you'll get a gg in the bottom of that though.


you can trim down the Grit guards quite easily with a hacksaw blade, they then fit a treat:thumb:


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

mattyb95 said:


> If anybody clears out the Stevenage branch before tomorrow evening I'll kill them





mattyb95 said:


> Just bagged me a set, nice one!


Did you end up getting the ones from the Stevenage store in the end?

Went in there and they didnt have any!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I saw these years ago, when I went shopping for a new bucket but thought they were too small. I went for the Plaster Mixing Bucket which holds over 20ltrs.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

SiennaRed said:


> Did you end up getting the ones from the Stevenage store in the end?
> 
> Went in there and they didnt have any!


Yeah from the new one opposite Roaring Meg. I bought 2 and they had 3 or 4 left after that then.



Blazebro said:


> I saw these years ago, when I went shopping for a new bucket but thought they were too small. I went for the Plaster Mixing Bucket which holds over 20ltrs.


Unless you have a truck, why would you need 20 ltrs, don't think I filled my old black ones up with more than 7-10 litres depending on shampoo dosage for easy measuring more than because I needed the water?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Unless you have a truck, why would you need 20 ltrs, don't think I filled my old black ones up with more than 7-10 litres depending on shampoo dosage for easy measuring more than because I needed the water?


Because I don'y wash mine but give it more of a bath :lolyou can never have too much water)


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

theshrew said:


> Great find mate ive been looking for some clear ones for ages myself.
> 
> I just told the Mrs that im going to get some at weekend. Her reply was your a freak, do clear buckets wash the car better than the black ones you bought last weekend !
> 
> She's got a point lol who cares still getting them anyway :wave::wave:


Fantastic, Everytime i go to B&Q now i get "What to buy another bucket"......actually yes. :wave:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Fred108 said:


> you can trim down the Grit guards quite easily with a hacksaw blade, they then fit a treat:thumb:


Hi Fred108,

Have you tried this, if it works i'm going to get 2 grit guards very soon.


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Have fitted megs grit guards to two of these buckets, trimmed off 2 complete rings and then trimmed the base of the guard to fit bucket base using strong scissors, nice firm fit,
hope this helps


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Great Find:thumb: just checked and my local store have them in stock so I'm on my way there now


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Because I don'y wash mine but give it more of a bath :lolyou can never have too much water)


Try telling that to the passengers on the Titanic!!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought 2 slightly damaged grit gaurds for Alex at elite knowing i would need to trim them down 

Im driving past our local B&Q tonight so a quick visit might be in order....

Is it me or is B&Q to us blokes like a Shoe shop is to birds?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## glb86 (May 19, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I bought 2 slightly damaged grit gaurds for Alex at elite knowing i would need to trim them down
> 
> Im driving past our local B&Q tonight so a quick visit might be in order....
> 
> ...


Definatly! Everytime i go get stuff for work i end up buying trigger spray bottles or somthing!


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I bought a couple on saturday, £2.98 at my local B&Q.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

*Perfect Bucket*

Looks like i have stumbled on the near perfect bucket, especially now that the grid guards fit just by cutting a couple of rings off.

12L is also big enough to wash any car i do. :thumb:

B&Q must be wondering why they suddenly have a massive run on clear buckets all over the country. Time to order some more. :lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

glb86 said:


> Definatly! Everytime i go get stuff for work i end up buying trigger spray bottles or somthing!


Or Tile Sponges


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great find :thumb:
I've got to pop into B&Q tomorrow on my way into work so i'm going to pick a couple up if they've got any.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

*How Many*

Lets see how many we have all bought:

I have 3


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

bought myself 3 of these yesterday, they are fantastic. Thanks again for the initial post


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't get in last night but my old boyis going to nip in with his discount card and get me 30p off each bucket lol

I was trying to explain to him why these are the holy grail of car cleaning...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

jpmcc said:


> bought myself 3 of these yesterday, they are fantastic. Thanks again for the initial post


i've been helped by a lot of people on detailing world so i thought i'd put something back. 
The wife thought i was bonkers taking pictures of a bucket. She couldn't see the difference between this and a 99p orange one from the same shop........

I tried to educate her.


----------



## M3NAV (Jun 30, 2008)

Bought some last week. Excellent Find!!!

:thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

M3NAV said:


> Bought some last week. Excellent Find!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks M3NAV, they are good and cheap


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

got 2 from newbury yesturday


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Still can't find these in the B&Q at Watford, they've just made it an extra store now as well. When I ask they just say they've got orange ones instead! lol Are there any other stores near Watford who have some?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Long shot, but does anybody know if the current Burton upon Trent store sell these? 

Great find :thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been asked for some pics of thesxe as mine have gone from Photobucket. If anybody can post some i'd appreciate it.


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone have the code for the clear B&Q buckets?

I couldnt find them on their website or in either of the two Preston Stores and one of them is HUGE probably one of the largest ive been to.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

they have discontinued them


----------

